# Patching Rust Hole.



## Fijilink (Jul 28, 2020)

On my 1968 GTO, I have rust holes alone the dashboard close to the windshield. Can anybody tell or advise the best way to patch them up? I know I need to take out the windshield to get excess to it to the rust spot. Thanks.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Not an easy job. What you see is usually the tip of the iceberg and there is usually much more unseen. Patch panels are available but they're for Chevelles and must be modified slightly to work in a GTO.


----------



## Jerry H. (Mar 19, 2020)

Lots of fabrication, cutting & welding, etc.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Fijilink said:


> On my 1968 GTO, I have rust holes alone the dashboard close to the windshield. Can anybody tell or advise the best way to patch them up? I know I need to take out the windshield to get excess to it to the rust spot. Thanks.


 The best solution is to cut all the rust out back to clean metal, then weld in new metal. You can try to form the patches you need out of sheet metal yourself, try to adapt pieces from an aftermarket patch panel, try to find another "donor car" you can cut pieces from. 

Bear


----------

